# Vedere video Iphone su Pc



## beggia (18 Novembre 2012)

quando scarico su pc i video fatti con iphone 4, non riesco a vederli. Sento solo l audio.. devo convertirli in un altro formato? ho provato a convertirli in .avi ma si vedono male ed a scatti.. qual è il migliore formato da trasformarli? oppure ce un programma che me li fa vedere senze convertirli?


----------



## Livestrong (18 Novembre 2012)

Vlc


----------



## beggia (18 Novembre 2012)

con vlc li vedo a scatti..


----------



## Livestrong (18 Novembre 2012)

Mi sembra strano, io non ho mai avuto problemi


----------



## beggia (18 Novembre 2012)

per vederli un po decentemente ho dovuto convertirli in mp4..


----------



## cris (18 Novembre 2012)

quicktime.


----------



## admin (18 Novembre 2012)

Sì, infatti. Scarica *Quicktime. *Anche se è strano che VLC non vada bene


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Novembre 2012)

Nono attenti raga , l'iPhone 4 fa i filmati a 720 cioè in hd se non hai una scheda video " decente " oppure un pc del dopoguerra .. È proprio un problema di RAM


----------



## carlocarlo (18 Novembre 2012)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Nono attenti raga , l'iPhone 4 fa i filmati a 720 cioè in hd se non hai una scheda video " decente " oppure un pc del dopoguerra .. È proprio un problema di RAM



un computer di 10 anni fa visualizza senza problemi un 720p


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Novembre 2012)

???? Si lo apre ma poi se lo vedi scatta !!!


----------



## carlocarlo (18 Novembre 2012)

Io ho un atom che legge gli mkv..


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Novembre 2012)

Di 10 anni fa ???? 

CRarlo PLS !!!


----------



## carlocarlo (18 Novembre 2012)

Lollo please.. un pentium 4 800 mhz di 9 anni con 512 mb di ram e una geforce 2 mx legge i filmati in hd.
Forse addiritura con windows me


----------



## cris (18 Novembre 2012)

mah.


----------



## carlocarlo (18 Novembre 2012)

Se si parla di 720p un pentium 4 riesce a decodificarli tranquillamente, usano minimamente l'accellerazione grafica. Discorso diverso x i 1080p x i quali serve una scheda video decente in quanto sfruttano la gpu in maniera pesante. In vlc esiste una impostazione x dividere i compiti di decodificazione video tra cpu e gpu. In un computer come quelli del 2003 basta disattivare l'utilizzo della gpu e si riesce a vedere i 720


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Novembre 2012)

Si ma il 99% della gente non riesce !!!!


----------



## carlocarlo (19 Novembre 2012)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si ma il 99% della gente non riesce !!!!



non è colpa mia se la gente è ignorante 

era solo una precisazione sul fatto che non serve un ivi brige per vedere un 720p


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Novembre 2012)

carlo a volte ti poni proprio male... e dar dell ignorante alla gente non è una bella cosa..


----------



## carlocarlo (19 Novembre 2012)

Non è un offesa Lollo.. Tutti siamo ignoranti, ma non stupidi  se mi parli di porte infissi ecc ecc sono ignorante troppo io  ma non per quello sono stupido. Non confondiamo i termini


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Novembre 2012)

È appunto ... Stai dicendo quello che dico io ...


----------



## beggia (20 Novembre 2012)

quindi il mio è un problema di ram??? quindi se disattivo la gpu riesco a vederli decentemente? una volta disattivata quali sono gli effetti collaterali?

ho provato a disattivarla dalle impostazioni, ma niente va lo stesso a scatti..
ho un intel pentium 1.73 Ghz con 1 gb ram.
la scheda video ati mobility radeon x700 128MB


----------

